# The local of head spots.



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So I know that s/s can result in head spots, but I was curious about the dominant head spot gene, where is its influence limited to? Ie, any white that stops at the ears, the back of the neck, etc...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

What gene are you referring to as the 'dominant head spot' gene?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Oops, though I read it was dominant. Its listed under "other genes," but I see lower case letters, so I'll assume its recessive. Well, to modify my question, where on the head does "hs" influence pigmentation?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Where are you seeing the information?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

The genetics page? http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=52

Unless I'm misunderstanding it. :?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think there is a head spot gene. I think what you're thinking of is s/s (piebald) with a low number of K-factors. This causes head spots, and 'Irish' markings. 

I think that that list isn't 100% accurate, there are a few things that are off slightly, and as far as I know, hs/hs isn't a gene itself, but a modified version of s/s. Like dutch, even, Irish, and broken.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, thanks. Its nothing I've really read about, and was just wondering in passing.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have definitely heard of a hs gene in addition to and separate from s. I know nothing about it otherwise, however.


----------

